# derailment due to tornado



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

ok, can't upload the file here, might be too large. got it from THIS site. wild ride with a train mounted camera during a derailment  
i tried it without being logged into that site, so hopefully it will work


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Link worked. It' amazing to see just how quickly the wind picked up and then was almost gone after the train derailed.
-Art


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Whew.....that sparking tanker coming at the engine would have been scary.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat. Scary!

We had discussed that same video/wreck in another thread here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6059

Direct video link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azV5bC2br-Q

TJ


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

ya, just when you thing it's ending here comes the tank car...

thanks TJ.
if a MOD want's to kill this thread or merg it, that's fine with me


----------

